# STANDING BB CURLS vs. PREACHER CURLS



## Tough Old Man (Jan 13, 2005)

How about some help here. 

When I do standing bb curls I use very strick form. I have found that I can do almost as much on the preacher bench as I can do performing standing curls.

So someone tell me why standing curls for the biceps is a better overall mass builder then seated bb preacher curls?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 13, 2005)

I think it has to do with hand placement... Im assuming that you use a cambered bar on the preacher.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 13, 2005)

I use both, alternating on the preacher bench


----------



## ChrisROCK (Jan 13, 2005)

I agree with premier....its really the straight bar versus the ez-curl...and the grip with each bar.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 13, 2005)

My wrists are in an ackward position when I do the flat olympic bar.  I use the EZ bar while standing and love it.


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 13, 2005)

I read somewhere the straight BB is actually better...I foget why

Preachers suck IMO


----------



## PreMier (Jan 13, 2005)

Arnie's left nu said:
			
		

> I read somewhere the straight BB is actually better...I foget why
> 
> Preachers suck IMO




Thats what I was saying.. It has to do with the hand placement.  Maybe someone who knows physio will chime in.


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 13, 2005)

To elaborate on why I think preachers suck, it is b/c the tension on the last half of the lift is almost non-existant. So youre TUT is very low. 
Maybe decent if your sticking point, is the bottom 1/3 of your bicep curl....IDK


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 13, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thats what I was saying.. It has to do with the hand placement.  Maybe someone who knows physio will chime in.



Damn SF....if only you werent a phony, you could be helping us right now


----------



## Du (Jan 13, 2005)

They both have their place. Do em both in rotation, I say. I think of barbell curls are a better massbuilder because there is amore of a range of motion and you can typically handle heavier weights.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 13, 2005)

Arnie's left nu said:
			
		

> Damn SF....if only you werent a phony, you could be helping us right now


----------



## MawkieMawk (Jan 13, 2005)

I find that I use preacher as a mass builder and then I usually use standing flatbar curls as a way to fail my muscles at the end of my workout.    Get a good spot with you and work your muscle till complete failure...   mm mmm  burn!


----------



## ChrisROCK (Jan 13, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thats what I was saying.. It has to do with the hand placement. Maybe someone who knows physio will chime in.


I think it's the fact that with a straight bar, it allows for the grip to be fully supinated and you get the best flex at the top of the movement.  With a preacher (and an ez-curl) the grip/wrist is not fully supinated at the top of the movement.


----------



## Vince2005 (Jan 13, 2005)

I use both and they are both good.You should try using both.


----------



## j rizz (Jan 13, 2005)

have u heard of a munual curl... im sure you all have, but if u dont.. get someone to help you with it..
while doing preacher curls get someone to pushdown on the bar while you are curling it...then that person tries to push down the bar while you put resistance on it on the way down trying to make it harder for them to push it down..
its a very simple concept.. have a friend help you but make sure they arent too brutal durign the exercise.. tell them not to use to much pressure.. the excersis is very difficult, but effective if done right.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 13, 2005)

Here's an idea.  Turn 180 degrees on that preacher pad.  Butt the back of your arms up against the back of the pad so that your arms hang straight down.  Voila, a preacher curl with a full range of motion.  This is also known as a spider curl.


----------



## GIZmo_Timme (Jan 14, 2005)

I love spider curls! It's almost impossible to cheat on that exersice


----------



## j rizz (Jan 14, 2005)

nice look out.. ill have to try it!


----------



## ACEOUTDOOR (Jan 14, 2005)

Spider Curls Rock!! I Alternate Spiders One Workout, And Then Regular Preachers On The Next. Works Great.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 14, 2005)

If only I had a straight bar that wasn't 7' long...

 I think the EZ curl bar is easier than the straight because it gives you more leverage, after all, it's named "EZ" for a reason.


----------



## ACEOUTDOOR (Jan 14, 2005)

I Have Tried Both The Straight And Ez Curl Barl. For Me Doing A Preacher Or Spider Curl With The Straight Bar Is Akward, I'll Stick With The Ez.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 14, 2005)

the EZ curl bar is called that for a reason.  The angle it allows you to place your hands in allows not only the biceps brachii and brachiallis to work to a full capaticty but also recruits the brachioradillis since you are inbetween a pronated and supinated position (just shy of neutral).  The BB places the barchioradiallis in a less effective position to apply force placign most of the work on the other two muscles.

The reason the precher bench is hard is because it locks your shoulder into flexion.  the biceps brachii aids in shoulder flexion.  Locking the joint in this position creates a shortening of that muscle which will keep it from applying force and placing more stress on the other two.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 14, 2005)

Arnie's left nu said:
			
		

> Damn SF....if only you werent a phony, you could be helping us right now




what about p-funk.


----------



## phantom939 (Jan 15, 2005)

Preacher curls for me.  i ljust love the way they feel and they have really helped my biceps.  big improvements since i incorporated them into my training.  i like to them first or second in my biceps routine.  standing barbell curls are nice too and i sometimes put them as the second exercise when i do preachers first.  it will usually just depend on what i did last week.  but preachers are my favourite when it comes to building mass.


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 15, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> what about p-funk.



what about him? that guys overrated......

















j/k  P-funk = real deal


----------

